# Electrical Questions here or in Electrical Forum



## toofast (Aug 23, 2012)

So I have a "Detailed" electrical question for in ground pool wiring.  Should I ask this in this forum or just in the main electrical.  Figured I would ask before I start writing a novel.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## toofast (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok, after digging around this pool forum looks a bit dead, I will post in the electrical forum.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 17, 2012)

If the electrical subject relates to pool this may be best place. You waited less than an hour, year and months ago. Did you get an answer in electrical? Did you expect instant response?  Some of us have jobs to go to. Too fast indeed; I can tell you my brother got great deal on house because previous owner did not wait for advice on wiring in-ground  spa. No one else wanted to buy house where guy got zapped and boiled for a couple of days B4 he was found.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 17, 2012)

Pool wiring and the pool bonding grid aims to keep less than one or two volts between the in-pool person and the energized points that are reasonably reachable.

The lowest skin/body resistance for an adult male I've ever heard of is 240 ohms so 1v will give you a 4 mA shock.  Pretty decent but less than the 10 mA painful level.

The latest NEC is a good starting point but some ground currents due to high population density are so high that you might still have a problem.

You don't live near me but with my bag of elec. equip. I am just "dying" to investigate wet-skin shock cases.  Even with sweaty hands on 120v the shocks weren't that bad for me.

You might want to look at EC&M magazine online, there is usually a forensic article written by a PE about someone who was permanently injured or killed by an electrical mishap.

And when you finish your job you can test it with 300 and 3000 ohm resistors to simulate the human body, and a DVM.

And one week of corpse decay in water = 3 weeks under the ground.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 18, 2012)

"I am just "dying" to investigate wet-skin shock cases. Even with sweaty hands on 120v the shocks weren't that bad for me."

I've suspected it, now I know it, you're crazier than I am, wuzzy.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 18, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> "I am just "dying" to investigate wet-skin shock cases. Even with sweaty hands on 120v the shocks weren't that bad for me."
> 
> I've suspected it, now I know it, you're crazier than I am, wuzzy.



Thank you, I think. . .

C. Dalziel did research on this in the 70s but his book is not that easy to come by and the info on the web is pretty scattered.  

The problem is the wide variation in the skin resistance of people, and it's different for men vs. women & children.

Your phone line puts out about 56 vdc and for some people this pushes enough current through their fingers such that they can feel it.  Of course, if you try this Murphy's Law says that someone will call your house at that very moment and you will get a very nasty AC shock. :


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 18, 2012)

"C. Dalziel did research on this..." And your full of more obscure esoteric information than i am. Did you know that most of the 7th cavalry was wearing straw hats they'd bought from a trader for two bits when they rode into the Valley of the Greasy Grass?

BTW, the boiled man's house had been slightly damaged by a tornado a couple of years previously, he used part of the insurance money to build the electrocution pool.   completely demolished house next door, my brother got great deal on house, double lot. Granted lot has huge parking slab on it. The lucky stiff, my brother I mean, not the electrucuted man who was quite soggy and mushy when they found him.

 Sibling rivalry pre-dates Genesis, going back to at least Osiris and Seth.
Gotta go, phone's ringing, hope its not shocking news.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 18, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> the 7th cavalry was wearing straw hats
> the Valley of the Greasy Grass?
> completely demolished house next door
> my brother got great deal on house
> ...


http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/loosening+of+associations
I'm afraid I will have to hand the wackiness baton back to you.  
At least you are not doing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clanging
not yet. . .


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 18, 2012)

We clang all the time, but on purpose. Posited, probably, purely on puerile  predilection to purple prose.  Neither one of me is schizoid, three of us do have multiple personality disorder, but we cover up for it in public.  Except for Edith, he is paranoid.
 Both 'loosening" and 'clanging"  seem to be merely stream of consciousness and we all know how sane James Joyce was. Or as sane as any Irishman could be at the time. Another Joyce had an arbor-mania, must be a terrible thing to be a man named Joyce.  Would drive me to being a literal   alliterative poet.

But I stray off topic. What is the topic? Oh, yeah. hooking wires to dead bodies. Mz Shelly explored that.  Too bad her novel of a "man' alienated from society got turned into a "monster movie" Wasn't till "Bride of Frankenstein" that Hollywood made Adam became a sympathetic character. A vastly superior movie, cinematically, by the way. Percy is almost as bad a name for a real man as Joyce.

I'm off topic again. Toofast, get all pool associated electrical done by licensed professional, otherwise your heirs will not get near the actual value for your estate.

 My Grandmother raised seven kids on sharecropping dry land dirt farm in West Texas thru depression, dust bowl, and five sons going off to defeat the Nazi's, she told me "Life is way to serious not to laugh  at."   Wise woman, she was. Her advice has kept me sane.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 18, 2012)

Her advice has kept me sane. 
Really; never would have guessed.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 18, 2012)

Would you repeat that?


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 19, 2012)

"Really; never would have guessed." 

Imagine what it would be like if I hadn't followed it.

I wonder how toofast's project turned out? My brother's boiled man is beyond help, but truly bizarre things happen when a long dead thread is resurrected.


----------

